# Do Cheaters prosper? Karma?



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

After reading so many stories here, it seems like the cheaters run away and have their fun, and leave their spouse. The cheaters seem happy, and the victim spouse is left in dispare. It just doesn't seem right. So will karma get them in the end? I believe in God and that running around outside of his will...eventually brings you down.

Anybody have and bad karma stories of cheaters? Any thoughts on this topic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

They sometimes do; they sometimes don't.

My situation is complicated. Bullied my husband into an Open Marriage (one sided, purely emotionally, nonphysical, consisting of skype, exchanging pictures, and emails). It went to an EA when I disabled the chat logs that my husband wanted me to keep. In retaliation to the abandonment, my husband has his own EA with my AP's wife.

While we are still together, the affair couple divorced over another set of affairs. My OM really didn't have anything happen to him. He got his other AP pregnant. I guess the last I heard from friends that sought to make me and my husband feel better is that he given up the rights to the child.

The OW got her game account hacked and characters deleted. For those that don't know, she spent probably over 100 hours on her characters. She proceeded to get hit by a bus. It didn't kill her. She gets sick, and they put her in the hospital.

My husband didn't have anything happen to him. He denied that their was an EA for 2 years. He couldn't live with the guilt any longer, and he tells me. 

Now, myself. After my affair, I was diagnosis with moderate dyspepsia. Before giving birth to my baby girl, I had never had any broken bones or surgeries. Now, I needed a surgery. It was benign, thankfully. Then, I got diagnosis with PCOS a few years ago. Finally, I was told that I am infertile. I can not have any more children without the aid of medicine and possibly IVF. So, I would say that the Karma got me, and I did deserve it for betraying my husband.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I came across this post on the Marriage Builders forum by a guy called "Mr. Wondering" here's the excerpt from that post.



> Another tidbit for the recently Betrayeds out there. This time I'll write more directly to the B.Wives...again it's equally applicable to BH's.
> 
> Wayward Spouses ALWAYS affair down. They NEED someone beneath them, who will admire them and give them feigned respect. Your husband is not seeking out the younger, better looking woman, he is taking whatever opportunity presents itself and meets his needs for sex, admiration, and boosts his self-esteem. SHE IS NOT SPECIAL. If she happens to be younger and pretty that is just the luck of the draw and a RARITY...most of the time it IS NOT the case. After reading here you will discover that the OW could have been anyone and your husband's choice of OW was not in any way an indication or indictment of you as a beautiful, attractive, desirable, intelligent, mature, moral, loyal, spiritual woman, wife and mother. OW is, I guarantee, no match for you.
> 
> Think of it this way, your husband is behaving low and dirty. Thus it necessarily takes a pretty low class woman to admire him at this point ... DO NOT allow this trash to rock your self confidence. You may or may not have let yourself go...but you can get it back and be the classy, beautiful, respectful, upstanding, Grade A woman you always were whereas the Other Woman WILL ALWAYS remain trash.


Anyway, after thinking over the above post, I ended up thinking about this exact question about karma today. I can't imagine the woman that does end up with my H will be of high caliber if he ever does tell her the truth about what he's done and she still wants him. 

I don't want to come off as being on my own high horse or full of myself but... If he doesn't get out of this fog and face the music, I don't imagine his love life turning out too good for him at all if he doesn't snap out of this, face reality and get help. 

Someone who'd want him after finding out he cheated on and basically ran away from the pregnant mother of his kids can't be too high on the whole morals/values spectrum I'd imagine and I can't help but think that she'll burn him even worse than he's burnt me. Then again, he could always find another good woman and just not tell her the truth and end up burning her too. Lying and hiding his true self has worked well for him up until last week.

I do think that he's already experiencing some of the Karma (or at least consequences of his actions). Judging by his family's treatment of me and reaching out to me - it looks like they're more on my side than his. His dad is his hero so to be told by your dad that you're acting like a low-down, dirty dog has got to smart at least a little.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm thinking of it this way, my wife has lied to me repeatedly about this whole thing, and I'm sure the OM is lying to his wife. So you have two married people each cheating on their spouses, never mind the kids, and lying to cover it up. Sin wrapped in more sin...it's like a sin burrito. 

I just think that you can't live that way and be happy with yourself, unless you are a Narcissist. In that case, how happy can you be? It's just a lower form of life, it's a shallow existence that places your feelings, and pleasures above the lives of others. I really see this only leading to ruin…at least over time. At least in my Christian world view._Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## molly bee (Nov 29, 2017)

I feel opposite. Ex cheated several times. I divorced, karma bit him as he had to move back in with parents. then karma or life or GOD gave him a break and he ended up meeting someone month after divorce. 2 1/2 years later his married and I'm still alone. fighting to get proper child support out of him as he wants to have an all inclusive which would mean he doesn't want to be bothered with anything outside of paying that money which is not much.
So the Question is why does he get to move on and be happy and have someone when I am still alone. I put myself out there but some men are creeps. Why is he prospering in love and I am not. 
Why does he get to sin in our marriage and be rewarded for it afterwards. why why why. 
To everyone is shows that it must have been me cheating as he tells people that's why his been able to move on.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)




----------

